

Linux 3.0-rc1 bikeshed painting begins - mcbain
https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/5/29/204

======
spicyj
Link is down; I believe this is the same:

<http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1147415>

------
moondowner
> "we are very much _not_ doing a KDE-4 or a Gnome-3 here. No breakage, no
> special scary new features, nothing at all like that."

Good to know :)

~~~
rlpb
> No breakage

I wonder how much userspace stuff will break because it does a version check
for 2.6.

------
jessedhillon
For the origin of "bike shed" reference: <http://bikeshed.org/>

If you don't like the color contrast, just reload the page.

